# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] χαριζω κοκατιλ

## tsouk

χαριζω ένα κοκατιλ γεννημένο στις 16 οκτωμβρίου  βρίσκομαι ελευθερούπολη καβαλας

----------


## greekn1c

Πολυ με ενδιαφερει αλλα ειμαι Κρητη και ειναι μεγαααααααααααααλο το ταξιδι για τοσο μικρο κοκατιλακι!!

----------


## tsouk

δυστυχώς φιλε μου είσαι αρκετά μακριά.
 για να μην υπάρχουν παραξηγήσεις το πουλί θα το πάρει κάποιος που δεν έχει κοκατιλ η έχει ένα και θέλει άλλο ένα για να έχουν παρέα και επίσης ότι θα έρθει να το πάρει από ελευθερούπολη

----------


## Mits_Pits

Φωτο παιζει???

----------


## KOSTAS KOKATIL

ειμαι απο Εδεσσα και με ενδιαφερει .

----------


## demis

Eγω φιλε ενδιαφερομαι για το κοκατιλ. πριν λιγο πηρα ενα κ θελω να εχιε παρεα το μικρο μου! οπως ξερεις θα το φροντιζω πολυ καλα.

----------


## Athina

Σ΄ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Κώστα!!!
Αύριο το κοκατουλίνι θα είναι σε μένα!!!
Νομίζω ότι η αγγελία μπορεί να κλίση!

----------

